

The Hottest Companies in Tech Right Now According to Goldman Sachs - daegloe
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/19/goldman-sachs-hot-tech-companies-2013-leaked-schedule/

======
adamnemecek
GoDaddy? Really?

